# The One Move 3x3x3 example solve!



## martinss (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a new game:
- I begin by giving you a scramble. (3x3x3)
- Each of us posts ONE MOVE (htm or stm, rotation doesn't count as 1 move) in order to solve the cube but giving the reason for the movement in a spoiler.
- The following player posts another move (not the opposite of the previous and without looking at the previous spoiler) giving the reason for the movement in an other spoiler.
...
- The last player posts the last movement to solve the cube and then posts another scramble.

So, random scramble from csTimer.com : U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

And my first move : R'


Spoiler: Reason of the first move



Begin the yellow cross


Hope you'll find this funny !


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

R' *L2* (setup yellow-green and yellow-blue).


----------



## TDM (Mar 22, 2015)

Randomno said:


> R' *L2* (setup yellow-green and yellow-blue).


You're supposed to use a spoiler...

R' L2 [F' B] (it's one move STM/ETM)


Spoiler



solve two more cross edges


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

TDM said:


> You're supposed to use a spoiler...
> 
> R' L2 [F' B] (it's one move STM/ETM)
> 
> ...



I missed that rule, but why? It's just going to end up with people not know what the previous poster was trying to do, and go onto a different part, ending up a 100 move solution.


----------



## TDM (Mar 22, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I missed that rule, but why? It's just going to end up with people not know what the previous poster was trying to do, and go onto a different part, ending up a 100 move solution.


I think that's the point


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

TDM said:


> I think that's the point



I'm sure that'll be loads of fun...



TDM said:


> You're supposed to use a spoiler...
> 
> R' L2 [F' B] (it's one move STM/ETM)
> 
> ...



R' L2 [F' B] U


Spoiler



Inserting yellow-greeb-orange corner (TICT)


----------



## TDM (Mar 22, 2015)

Randomno said:


> R' L2 [F' B] U


R' L2 [F' B] U L'


Spoiler



starting to solve the last cross piece


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

R' L2 [F' B] U L' L2


Spoiler



Place yellow-green-orange corner


----------



## martinss (Mar 22, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D'


Spoiler



next move is B to finish yellow cross


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2


Spoiler



setting up yellow-green red corner


----------



## martinss (Mar 22, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B


Spoiler



place Yellow/Orange edge for Yellow cross


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2


Spoiler



Placing yellow-green-red corner


----------



## martinss (Mar 22, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2


Spoiler



yellow/blue edge for yellow cross + red/blue edge. If next moves are F2 D, we will have a cross + 1st F2L pair


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2


Spoiler



Setting up corner



Also you just got post #1070000.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Mar 22, 2015)

U2 (ready to put edge in right place for cross) Sorry i dont know how to add a spoiler


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> U2 (ready to put edge in right place for cross) Sorry i dont know how to add a spoiler



Why not just quote the previous person and change the necessary stuff?


----------



## martinss (Mar 22, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> U2 (ready to put edge in right place for cross) Sorry i dont know how to add a spoiler


Use [SPIOLER] ... [/SPIOLER] but write SPOILER instead of SPIOLER ...


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

martinss said:


> Use [SPIOLER] ... [/SPIOLER] but write SPOILER instead of SPIOLER ...



[noparse][/noparse]

I don't think I can show how to do that though.


----------



## martinss (Mar 22, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2


Spoiler



Yellow cross


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2015)

martinss said:


> R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2


R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 *D'*



Spoiler



Solve yellow cross


----------



## CubingwithChris (Mar 23, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F'


Spoiler



Ready for solving f2l


[/QUOTE]


----------



## martinss (Mar 23, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2


Spoiler



R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' //Yellow cross
F' U2 F U' L' U' L //1st F2L pair


----------



## Randomno (Mar 23, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U



Spoiler



Setup yellow corner.


----------



## martinss (Mar 23, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2



Spoiler



R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' //Yellow cross + 1 D Corner
F' U2 U *F2 R' F' R* //Yellow cross + 2 D Corners


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 1, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F'

<SPOILER> Solve the cross. </SPOILER>


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 1, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' *L'*


Spoiler: Reasoning



Start solving Blue/Orange/Yellow F2L pair


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 2, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R


Spoiler: Reasoning



Start solving the F2L pair in LF


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 2, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R *U'*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Continue solving Blue/Orange pair


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jun 2, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' *R'

*


Spoiler: Reasoning



Hide the blue/orange corner



edit: craaaap, did I really l/r swap? and also see the pair wrong? screw it


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 2, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' *L2*


Spoiler: Reasoning



Pair up blue/orange pair. It can be inserted in 2 moves without destroying the orange/green pair.


----------



## martinss (Jun 2, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 * U *


Spoiler: Reasoning



Blue/Orange F2L pair ... Next moves may be L' y' U2 R U' R'


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jun 2, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L'



Spoiler: Reasoning



Insert


----------



## pdilla (Jun 3, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' *U2*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Prepare GO pair for insertion in FL.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 3, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 *F*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Begin insertion of Green/Orange pair


----------



## IAmAPerson (Jun 3, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F *U'*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Continuing Green/Orange pair insertion


----------



## martinss (Jun 5, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' *F'*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Green / Orange F2L pair inserted. Next moves may be D R' U' R D' //keyhole Blue-Red F2L pair


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 5, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' *R2*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Setup for RG pair using: R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2


----------



## matty (Jun 6, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 *U2*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Setup for RG pair using: (R2) U2 R' U' R U' R2


----------



## IAmAPerson (Jun 6, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 *R'*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Continuing RG pair solving. Next moves might be *U' R U' R2*


----------



## martinss (Jun 7, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' *U'*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Red/green F2L pair ( ... R U' R U R y U' R U' R' U F' U' F ... )


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 7, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' *R*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Finishing up Red/green F2L pair. I'm glad you all went along with that..


----------



## martinss (Jun 7, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R *U'*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Red/Green F2L pair almost done. Newt moves should be :  R U R y U' R U' R' U F' U' F


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 13, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' *R2*



Spoiler: Reasoning



just cuz


----------



## martinss (Jun 14, 2015)

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 *y R*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Std LBL (Last F2L Edge) (ZBLBL subs) : *y R* U' R' U' F' U F


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 15, 2015)

martinss said:


> R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 *y R*


R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U'



Spoiler: reasoning



Pairing up the last F2L pair, with R' being the logical next move


----------



## martinss (Jun 15, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' *R'*



Spoiler: Reasoning



ZBLBL : *y R U' R'* U' F' U F


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 4, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' *U'*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Carry on F2L


----------



## martinss (Aug 2, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' *F'*



Spoiler: Reasoning



ZBLBL : *y R U' R' U' F' * U F


----------



## y235 (Aug 3, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' *U*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Form a 1x2x3 block (aka almost finishing f2l)


----------



## martinss (Aug 3, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U *F*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Finish F2L ( next : OLL and PLL ? )


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 4, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (F' B) U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F *r*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Start OLL.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 4, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (S z') U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U



Spoiler: Reasoning



Continue OLL



A few moves back we could have skipped OLL easily with WVLS.


----------



## martinss (Aug 5, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (S z') U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R'



Spoiler: Reasoning



Continue OLL


----------



## Godmil (Aug 18, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (S z') U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' *U'*



Spoiler: Reasoning



More OLLing


----------



## martinss (Aug 20, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (S z') U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' *r'*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Next moves may be F R F'


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 20, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (S z') U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' *F*



Spoiler: Reasoning:



OLL!


----------



## martinss (Aug 21, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (S z') U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F *R*



Spoiler: Reasoning



Next moves : F' and PLL


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 22, 2015)

martinss said:


> Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B
> 
> R' L2 (S z') U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F *R*
> 
> ...


Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (S z') U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F'


Spoiler: Reasoning



OLL


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 26, 2015)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 (S z') U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F'


Spoiler: Reasoning



F-perm =(


----------



## ReemanCubix (Aug 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*

R' L2 (S z') U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2



Spoiler



U2 Is a Setup for F Perm


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 12, 2015)

R' L2 (S z') U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R'



Spoiler



Beginning of F Perm


----------



## tux1230 (Oct 10, 2015)

R' L2 (S z') U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U'


----------



## Trexrush1 (Oct 17, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' *F'*

Reason-


Spoiler



F perm


----------



## martinss (Oct 18, 2015)

Scramble : U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B
Solve : R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' *R ...*


Spoiler: Reasonning



PLL(F): ... U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U


----------



## adimare (Oct 27, 2015)

/* Scramble */
U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

/* Solution */
R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R *U*

alg.cubing.net

Worst solve ever.


----------



## martinss (Oct 28, 2015)

Scramble : U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B
Solution : R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U *R'...*


Spoiler: Reasonning



PLL(F): ... U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U


----------



## tux1230 (Nov 4, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U'


----------



## TKCuber (Nov 10, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R'


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 10, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F


Spoiler



cont. F-Per


----------



## tux1230 (Nov 11, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 12, 2015)

tux1230 said:


> R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2


R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U'


----------



## martinss (Nov 14, 2015)

Scramble : U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B
Solution : R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U *R'...*


Spoiler: Reasonning



PLL(F): ... U' R U R' U R U


----------



## Trexrush1 (Dec 27, 2015)

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' *R'*



too lazy to add spoiler, but by now it should be obvious.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 17, 2016)

U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B
R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## mjm (Apr 15, 2016)

U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' *R*


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 15, 2016)

U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R* U*


----------



## Drydareelin (Apr 30, 2016)

U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U *R'*


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 30, 2016)

scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R'* U*


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 30, 2016)

U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U *R*


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 30, 2016)

scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 BU B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

R' L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 U F2 F' L' R U' R' L2 U L' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y R U' R' U' F' U F r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R* U*
*
yay.*


----------



## Neptunolium (Aug 18, 2016)

scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

*D *(Yellow cross)


----------



## JTWong71 (Aug 18, 2016)

Neptunolium said:


> scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B


D *d'
*


Spoiler: Reason:



Setup Square at DF for XCross


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 18, 2016)

D d' *E*



Spoiler: Reason



it's cuz your solution is bad restart
#rekt


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 18, 2016)

scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

D d' E *U2*



Spoiler



orange cross


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 18, 2016)

D d' E U2 *U'*



Spoiler



better orange cross



ok next person better do a z' or I will cry


----------



## Sion (Aug 18, 2016)

Sure. z'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 18, 2016)

D d' E U2 U' z' *D'*



Spoiler



3 moves to orange cross


----------



## turtwig (Aug 18, 2016)

scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

D d' E U2 U' z' D' *F*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 18, 2016)

R' (too lazy to put anything else except actually I'm writing this right now and it would probably have been faster to just put the other moves and the spoiler but whatever)


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 18, 2016)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' *D'*


----------



## Wisard (Sep 25, 2016)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' *R' *


Spoiler: Reason



Reason: to break up green/yellow edge from green/yellow/orange corner to start first f2l pair


----------



## turtwig (Sep 25, 2016)

scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' *U*


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 25, 2016)

scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U *R*


----------



## Wisard (Sep 25, 2016)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R *U'*


----------



## weatherman223 (Sep 25, 2016)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' *U*



Spoiler:  reason



boy the pair was right there


----------



## Wisard (Sep 25, 2016)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U *U'*
*



Spoiler: BOi



Because it's now an easy 3 move insert {R U R'}


*


----------



## turtwig (Sep 25, 2016)

scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' *R*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 25, 2016)

Better scramble: U L2 U' R2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 D' F' R D2 R' B' L2 U' R' D2 U2
D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R *U*


----------



## turtwig (Sep 25, 2016)

Even better scramble (thought that I might as well optimize it): B' F R2 D R2 F2 L F2 D2 F' L U2 R' B2 D F' D U2

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U *R'*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 25, 2016)

Scramble: B' F R2 D R2 F2 L F2 D2 F' L U2 R' B2 D F' D U2

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B'


Spoiler



blue/white pair


----------



## Wisard (Sep 26, 2016)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' *U*
*


Spoiler: eh



To Move the f2l pair out of the way


*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2016)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B



Spoiler



work on f2l pair


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 26, 2016)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B *L*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2016)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2


Spoiler



duh


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 9, 2016)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L'


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 10, 2016)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' *U2*


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 10, 2016)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 *L'
*


Spoiler



yellow blue pair


----------



## Elo13 (Nov 10, 2016)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' *U
*


Spoiler



yellow/blue pair


----------



## Drydareelin (Jan 15, 2017)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U *L*


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 15, 2017)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R'

wow it's been a while
you know what to do


----------



## Alfonzo (Feb 25, 2017)

https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=D_d-_E_..._F_R2_D_R2_F2_L_F2_D2_F-_L_U2_R-_B2_D_F-_D_U2


Spoiler



1 move too insert


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 28, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> R'L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' L
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



? Didn't get this :confused:


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 1, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> R'L2 F' B U L' L2 D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' L
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That was from the previous scramble...

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R
Now we're back on track...


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 1, 2017)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U



Spoiler



Setup the green-white corner for F move


----------



## G2013 (Mar 1, 2017)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F



Spoiler



Setup for U move for 4th F2L slot


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 1, 2017)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 4, 2017)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F'


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 4, 2017)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 4, 2017)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L'


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 4, 2017)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3



Spoiler



the U' was pretty obvious so I decided to make it into a U3 for fun


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 4, 2017)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 4, 2017)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 4, 2017)

L'


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 6, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L

(copy and paste above so its easier for people to reply)



Spoiler



Pretty sure the OLL alg is F sexy F' (i.e. F R U R' U' F') not an L'.....


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 6, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R



Spoiler



Pretty sure the OLL alg is F sexy F' (i.e. F R U R' U' F') not an L'.....



Yep


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 6, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Pretty sure the OLL alg is F sexy F' (i.e. F R U R' U' F') not an L'....


My L' was in response to an incorrect L move by the previous poster which has since been edited to the correct move.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 6, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U
First time submitting a move to this. I think that's how to do it.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 6, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R'


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 6, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 6, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F'


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 6, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y'



Spoiler



ugh G-perms


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 6, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y' R2


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 6, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y' R2 u


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 6, 2017)

Spoiler



B' R' U' R U B would have been a better OLL, leading to A perm


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y' R2 u R'


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y' R2 u R' U


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y' R2 u R' U R'


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y' R2 u R' U R' U'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y' R2 u R' U R' U' R


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u'


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F'


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B

Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 7, 2017)

D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U done!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 7, 2017)

NEW SCRAMBLE:
D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L



Spoiler: reason



making white cross on top, too lazy to rotate

it can be done in 5 more moves


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F L


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F L U


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F L U R'


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F L U R' L


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 7, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F L U R' L D


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 8, 2017)

L F L U R' L D L'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 8, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F L U R' L D L' U2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 8, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 8, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F'


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 8, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 8, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 8, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 8, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 8, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 8, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 8, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2


----------



## biscuit (Mar 8, 2017)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 8, 2017)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2
I was waiting for an opportunity to do that


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 8, 2017)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 8, 2017)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 8, 2017)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 8, 2017)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 9, 2017)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 9, 2017)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 9, 2017)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 9, 2017)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 9, 2017)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 11, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 B' R' U' R2 U2 B
> 
> Solution: D d' E U2 U' z' D' F R' D' R' U R U' U U' R U R' B' U B L U2 L' U2 L' U L R' U' R U F U F' U L' U3 L F L' L R U R' U' F' y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2
> 
> ...


lmao you must have replied to the wrong page


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 12, 2017)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R'



Spoiler



If we now do OLL as F U R U' R' F' followed by sexy sledgehammer, we will be left with a Y-perm, but inevitably we will do the normal OLL and end up with a G-perm again


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 18, 2017)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B'


----------



## Theo Leinad (Apr 13, 2017)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U'


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 14, 2017)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 3, 2018)

Spoiler: You failed.



You have to click on the three dots next to the smiley and insert it that way.


----------



## alexela (Mar 29, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R 

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U'


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 30, 2019)

Nice! My previous move was almost 2 years ago

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R 

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B


----------



## alexela (Mar 30, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R 

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L'


----------



## alexela (Mar 30, 2019)

My move was almost 2 hours ago 
the message does not appear for a long time 

better not to write an external link (alg.cubing.net)

Scramble: D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

Solution: L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L'



Spoiler



OLLCP continued


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 30, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R 

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B'


----------



## alexela (Mar 30, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R 

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L


----------



## Andreas Lambropoulos (Mar 31, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R 

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L U2


----------



## alexela (Mar 31, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L U2 B


----------



## asacuber (Mar 31, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L U2 B L'


----------



## alexela (Mar 31, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L U2 B L' B'


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 1, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L U2 B L' B' L


----------



## Hazel (Apr 1, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L U2 B L' B' L U


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 1, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R 

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L U2 B L' B' L U M2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 2, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L U2 B L' B' L U M2 *U*


----------



## Hazel (Apr 2, 2019)

oh shoot i meant to do a U', okay...

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L U2 B L' B' L U M2 *U* M'


----------



## alexela (Apr 2, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L U2 B L' B' L U M2 U M' U2


----------



## asacuber (Apr 2, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L U2 B L' B' L U M2 U M' U2 M


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 2, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U’ B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L U2 B L' B' L U M2 U M' U2 M *U*

Only 2 moves away!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 2, 2019)

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U’ B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L U2 B L' B' L U M2 U M' U2 M *U M2*


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 14, 2019)

I'll go, it looks like nobody wants to finish...

D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 R

L F L U R' L D L' U2 D2 F' D F B' D2 B R' D2 R f2 L' B2 L U' B U B2 R B R' B' U' B U' B L' B' L U2 B L' B' L U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2 done!
view

Next: B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R


----------



## alexela (Apr 14, 2019)

Scramble: B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D



Spoiler



Begin the Green Cross (XCross)


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes! I get to start it!
B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

(x2 y’) *U*


Spoiler: Reason



Beginning of a 5-move White/Green/Red 2x2x2.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 14, 2019)

both of you have the same start soooo

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 14, 2019)

Lol! For some reason I didn’t see his post, but it’s all good now cuz it’s the same!

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B *U’*


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 16, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L'


----------



## alexela (Apr 16, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R 

D B U' L' *F2*


----------



## CarterK (Apr 16, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R 

D B U' L' F2 R2


----------



## asacuber (Apr 16, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U

edit: holy CRAP that continuation


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 16, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B



Spoiler



D B U' L' F2 R' B2 D B' L2 D' B' D' B2 L' F' D2 F was what I saw but this continuation is also pretty decent


----------



## CarterK (Apr 16, 2019)

asacuber said:


> edit: holy CRAP that continuation


Haha yep I saw that

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U'


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 18, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D'


----------



## CarterK (Apr 18, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B'

Maybe we can actually FMC tactic this, I'm not counting on it though


----------



## asacuber (Apr 18, 2019)

CarterK said:


> B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R
> 
> D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B'
> 
> Maybe we can actually FMC tactic this, I'm not counting on it though



B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D'



Spoiler



please tell me someone knows that corner 3cycle, because i don't


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 18, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B'


Spoiler



I know it


----------



## CarterK (Apr 18, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' 



Spoiler



Same, hopefully we use the same thing, I don't think the 10 mover I use is common


----------



## asacuber (Apr 19, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D


----------



## CarterK (Apr 19, 2019)

Spoiler: :o



Shoot I found a better solution from this point with a better 3c, let me do the next D move


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 20, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L'


----------



## CarterK (Apr 20, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D'


----------



## asacuber (Apr 20, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L

Is it actually better?


----------



## CarterK (Apr 20, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L D'

Yeah it's 2 moves shorter and this is a much easier 3cycle


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 23, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L D' L'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 29, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L D' L' D

I really hope I’m not screwing the whole thing up


----------



## CarterK (Apr 29, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L D' L' D L

Nope you're good

hope you guys know how to do comms though


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 29, 2019)

I can only do the RUD/LUD basic comms, so in this solution I’d end up with pure two-flip so I can’t help...
Edit: Could do it in 2 comms tho-


Spoiler



B’ U’ B D’ B’ U B D’ R F R’ B2 R F’ R’ B2



Wow I wanted to point out this is pretty decent FMC for this solution, only 22 moves to get to L3C, congrats to everyone who’ve contributed!


----------



## asacuber (Apr 29, 2019)

i know how to do comms and know for a fact this is 1 move to a comm
but i cant figure this out arrrgh
brb gonna sticker it and figure it out
edit: figured it out, is it 10 moves?


B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L D' L' D L D2



Spoiler



B and then a comm i believe


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 29, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L D' L' D L D2 F



Spoiler



Yeah, set up with B works, however set up with F can cancel a move in the end


----------



## CarterK (Apr 30, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L D' L' D L D2 F D2

23 to 3c, apparently optimal is only 1 cancel rip, 30


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 30, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L D' L' D L D2 F D2 F


----------



## asacuber (Apr 30, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L D' L' D L D2 F D2 F U'



Spoiler



easy 30 w/ ZBLL style using NISS if you switched after the EOF2L-1


----------



## ch_ts (May 3, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L D' L' D L D2 F D2 F U' F'


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (May 3, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L D' L' D L D2 F D2 F U' F' D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 3, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L D' L' D L D2 F D2 F U' F' D2 F

I love how we all can cooperate to get a 32 move solution (unless someone screws the last 2 moves xd), the cubing community has so many less toxic people than others (cough Minecraft cough). It’s great!


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (May 3, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L D' L' D L D2 F D2 F U' F' D2 F U


----------



## asacuber (May 6, 2019)

B2 L' U' B U2 D R F U F2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R

D B U' L' F2 R2 U B U' R D' B' D' B' D L' D' L D' L' D L D2 F D2 F U' F' D2 F U F2


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 17, 2021)

New scramble: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2
Let's do CFOP with white cross because that's what most people use

I'll start: x2 *R'*


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 18, 2021)

x2 R’ *U’*


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> x2 R’ *U’*


x2 R' U' *L'*


----------



## rubik2005 (May 18, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> x2 R' U' *L'*


x2 R' U' L' *F'*


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 18, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> x2 R' U' L' *F'*


x2 R' U' L' F' *D'*


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 18, 2021)

x2 R' U' L' F' D' *R’*


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' *R’*


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' *D*


----------



## tsmosher (May 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' *D*



x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D *F *// white cross


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D *F *// white cross


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F // white cross
*L' *


----------



## tsmosher (May 20, 2021)

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F // white cross
L' *U'*


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 21, 2021)

(Scramble: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2)

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F // white cross
L' U' *L*


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 21, 2021)

Technically, I think this means that we’re not supposed to say what you’re doing, so I’m going to start doing that.


martinss said:


> - The following player posts another move (not the opposite of the previous and without looking at the previous spoiler) giving the reason for the movement in an other spoiler.




Scramble: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U’


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Scramble: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2
> 
> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U’



x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U’ *R'*


----------



## PCCuber (Jun 9, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U’ *R'*


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U’ R' *U'*


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U’ R' *U'*


Scramble: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U’ R' U'* R*


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 1, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U’ R' U'* R*


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R *R*


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R *R*


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R *U'*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 1, 2021)

Scramble: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U'* R'*


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 1, 2021)

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' *U*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 1, 2021)

Scramble: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2

Solution: x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U *F’*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 1, 2021)

Scramble: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2

Solution: x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' *U'*


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 1, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Scramble: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2
> 
> Solution: x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' *U'*


Scramble: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2

Solution: x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' *F*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 1, 2021)

Scramble: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2

Solution: x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F *U*

(please led into corners oriented oll)


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 1, 2021)

Scramble: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2

Solution: x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U *L'*

ppl are giving weird reactions. im pairing orange-blue pair.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 1, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Scramble: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2
> 
> Solution: x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U *L'*



x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L'* U2*


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 15, 2021)

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L'* U2 L*


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 16, 2021)

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L'* U2 L U2*


----------



## UPCHAN (Jul 16, 2021)

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L'* U2 L U2 L'*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 18, 2021)

SCRAMBLE: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2

SOLVE: x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' *U'*


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 27, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' *U'*


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' *L2*



Spoiler



cancellation into 4th F2L


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 27, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' *L2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U to finish it up!!
One move to OLL!!


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 27, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> U to finish it up!!
> One move to OLL!!


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L'


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 28, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L'


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' *r'*


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 28, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' *r'*


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' *U*


Spoiler



do the OLL (not 2-look OLL!)
the OLL:
r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r'


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 28, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' *U*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U *r2*
 The PLL would be the T perm after OLL


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 28, 2021)

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2* U'*


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 28, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' *r2*


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 16, 2021)

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 *U'*


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 16, 2021)

Spoiler: Scramble



U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U'
*r2*


Spoiler: Lol



I like how the solution has U’ R R U’ and U L’ r’ U lmao redundant xd


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 16, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Spoiler: Scramble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 16, 2021)

Spoiler: Scramble



U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U
*r'*


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 16, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Spoiler: Scramble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 16, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Spoiler: Scramble
> 
> 
> 
> U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2





Spoiler: PLL T PERM



x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r'* y R*


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 16, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Spoiler: PLL T PERM
> 
> 
> 
> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r'* y R*


Um, you didn't add a move.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 16, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Um, you didn't add a move.


Look again


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 16, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Look again


cuberswoop is very confused still.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 16, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> cuberswoop is very confused still.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 24, 2022)

Let's continue this!

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R *U*


----------



## LBr (Oct 24, 2022)

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U *R’
*


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 24, 2022)

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' *U'*


----------



## yCArp (Nov 2, 2022)

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' *R’*


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 29, 2022)

SCRAMBLE: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2
SOLUTION: x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' *F
*


Spoiler: Reason



Continue the T-perm


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 29, 2022)

cubenerd74 said:


> SCRAMBLE: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2
> SOLUTION: x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' *F
> *
> 
> ...


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' F *R2*



Spoiler: reason



continue da t perm


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 29, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' F *R2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' F *R2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' F R2 *U’*


----------



## hyn (Dec 29, 2022)

x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 29, 2022)

hyn said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Silky (Dec 29, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'



x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' *R*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 29, 2022)

*SCRAMBLE*: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2

*SOLUTION: *x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R *U*


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 29, 2022)

*SCRAMBLE*: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2

*SOLUTION: *x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U *R’*

One move to go!!!


----------



## gsingh (Dec 29, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> *SCRAMBLE*: U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F' L R U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2
> 
> *SOLUTION: *x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U *R’*
> 
> One move to go!!!


x2 R' U' L' F' D' R' D F L' U' L U' R' U' R R U' R' U F' U' F U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L2 U L' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' *F'*

Done!!!

Next: 
D' R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 F' U2 R' D F U' F D' B2 D'


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Next:
> D' R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 F' U2 R' D F U' F D' B2 D'


y2 D


Spoiler



put the blue white edge a D2 away from solved


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 29, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> y2 D


Do you mean z2? What you said in the spoiler made it seem like that’s what you meant.
If so,

z2 D R’



Spoiler



White-red and white-blue edge a D2 away, other cross edges are in a really good position.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 29, 2022)

z2 D R’ B2


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 29, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> Do you mean z2? What you said in the spoiler made it seem like that’s what you meant.
> If so,
> 
> z2 D R’
> ...


No lol, I mean x2, but z2 is fine too. Idk why i put y2
Edit: x2 is better because you could do x2 D F2 R' L' D2 but let's just continue with the current solution


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 29, 2022)

*scramble*: D' R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 F' U2 R' D F U' F D' B2 D'
*solution*: z2 D R' B2 *D2*


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 29, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> *scramble*: D' R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 F' U2 R' D F U' F D' B2 D'
> *solution*: z2 D R' B2 *D2*


z2 D R' B2 D2 R2


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 29, 2022)

z2 D R' B2 D2 R2 *U'*


----------



## Swagrid (Dec 29, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> z2 D R' B2 D2 R2 *U'*


z2 D R' B2 D2 R2 U'* R*


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 29, 2022)

*scramble*: D' R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 F' U2 R' D F U' F D' B2 D'
*solution*: z2 D R' B2 D2 R2 U’ R *U’*


----------



## NmeCuber (Dec 29, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> *scramble*: D' R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 F' U2 R' D F U' F D' B2 D'


z2 D R' B2 D2 R2 U’ R U’ *R'*


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 30, 2022)

NmeCuber said:


> z2 D R' B2 D2 R2 U’ R U’ *R'*


z2 D R’ B2 D2 R2 U’ R U’ R’ *L*


----------



## a_cuber04 (Dec 30, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> *scramble*: D' R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 F' U2 R' D F U' F D' B2 D'


z2 D R’ B2 D2 R2 U’ R U’ R’ L *U'*


Spoiler



U' helps insert the blue/red F2L pair. The next move could be an L2 to prepare for the green/orange pair.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> D' R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 F' U2 R' D F U' F D' B2 D'


z2 D R’ B2 D2 R2 U’ R U’ R’ L U’ *L’*


----------



## NmeCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> *scramble*: D' R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 F' U2 R' D F U' F D' B2 D'


Rip green orange pair
z2 D R’ B2 D2 R2 U’ R U’ R’ L U’ L’ *U*


----------

